# Who's Ramez Raid?



## Aquaforest (Nov 24, 2016)

Ok got it .


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

GTA Reefers has no affiliation with GTA Aquaria. You should ask there.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*him*

im glad it just wasn't us here ...but hes like that nasty bug someone gets ..
just stay away from him ,plenty of other nice people who are stand up people out here ...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

A shady douche...


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

How is this a marine question ? LMAO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a very relevant marine question since some fellow forum members were shafted by him in a shady deal that he had going on.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> It's a very relevant marine question since some fellow forum members were shafted by him in a shady deal that he had going on.


Now I'm intrigued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Found info. Amazing what willingness and the google machine can accomplish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve76_1998 (Dec 7, 2013)

He done anything recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

I did not know who he was when I purchased a par38 LED bulb from his kijiji ad last month.

Disappointed when I saw another reefer post a warning ad on kijiji saying that he had purchased quite a few of the same par38 bulbs from Ramez and they all died after 4 months and Ramez refused to give him his money back for selling him faulty bulbs. 

I have not used my bulb and don't plan to either now that I know. I'll just keep it as a backup bulb.

Buyers beware.


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

I was a member of the GTA reefers facebook group but have been around for long enough to see everything transpire with Ramez on here, although I never personally was scammed by him or had bad dealings with him. I continuously had met people off the facebook group that did have bad run ins with him but just felt like they were the only ones until one of the members started a group chat including all people that had had run ins with him and made people aware they were not alone. I was added into the group and said enough was enough. Ramez is also an admin on the fb group so buffers all comments that question his shady doings which was my biggest concern. So me being in a "social justice warrior" mood created a post on the facebook group allowing a safe atmosphere that could not infringe upon peoples freedom of speech by admins, unless it turned vulgor or was a personal attack. basically a thread to put everyones bad experiences with people in a professional and civil way. Thread stayed up a day and got over 200 comments. Everyone voiced up. the movement had started to remove Ramez as admin and move forward with the group. Until the head of the group (Ramez's personal friend) saw the writing on the wall and decided enough was enough and removed all posts and booted the people that were voicing their opinions, myself included. I have since been banned and still am today. And Ramez still in charge... It's a shame as the fb group is gaining steam with weekly contests and almost 800 members. But people who are knowledgeable and experienced of who it is run by, will continue to avoid it.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

He also has a webpage "online" store people should stay away from. Can't recall the site or find it so maybe someone can step in and post here.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

This guy sounds like a bad hombres as trump would say LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtnarg (Nov 15, 2016)

Im the shithead that started the chat on FB gathering people who were wronged by Ramez. It's a great group of people, with a really shitty leader. I can't stand being associated with such a low life, how has nobody broken his legs yet?


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

shtnarg said:


> Im the shithead that started the chat on FB gathering people who were wronged by Ramez. It's a great group of people, with a really shitty leader. I can't stand being associated with such a low life, how has nobody broken his legs yet?


because we are all in Canada LOL He won't last a day if he was in some kind of 3rd world country.


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

mmatt said:


> He also has a webpage "online" store people should stay away from. Can't recall the site or find it so maybe someone can step in and post here.


https://nanomarinehq.com


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

shtnarg said:


> Im the shithead that started the chat on FB gathering people who were wronged by Ramez. It's a great group of people, with a really shitty leader. I can't stand being associated with such a low life, how has nobody broken his legs yet?


I'm to lazy for the effort. Lol


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Also - for those that don't know what happened here, on this site:

- He spams peoples inbox for his own business by stealing the email addresses from another reputable LFS's email newsletter. Very much illegal by the Canada Anti-Spam Law. He lies and doesnt really admit to what he did.

-He organizes a group buy of Rock Flower Nems. Doesnt provide actual photos of any product he has, then shows pictures of Ultra ones with low prices. People order, then he says he has to raise prices and people have to pay more than expected to get what they ordered at a lower price. Lots of upset people.

Am I missing anything that happened here?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sounds like a POS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Alowe said:


> I was a member of the GTA reefers facebook group but have been around for long enough to see everything transpire with Ramez on here


Maybe it's time to start a new group without the bullshit. I was actually considering it once tax season came to an end and I had a little more time on my hands



twobytwo said:


> Am I missing anything that happened here?


From what I read on GTA Reef FB group Ramez also sold lights that should have been under warranty as per Canadian Law and refused to replace them, by stating they bought used items not new.

He also sold LED lights which he stated he manufactured but really he did not. (this member apparently sourced the manufacturer for assistance)

He also has his buddy Michael Awad fight his battle for him. (as ALowe mentioned above) I have pictures that were posted on the group if anyone wants a good laugh

Personally I know someone who replied to an ad on kijiji for his AIO tank and when he went to pick it up Ramez said the price was a typo and the actual price was X (X being $75 more than the list price)



shtnarg said:


> how has nobody broken his legs yet?


What's the point in breaking his legs? Both he and his counterpart Michael Awad are internet tough guys. There isn't enough time in the day to enjoy your tank, let alone get everything done on a daily basis that is required in life. So why waste any of that precious time on something so insignificant. I'm a firm believer in Karma, and one day both Ramez and Michael will get exactly what they deserve.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Best thing we can do is make sure the word is out and stays out and top of mind across any forums or groups. Bury is shitty business and business practices.


----------



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

Also you guys are forgetting that a guy name Paul Silva has been going around harrasing people and even threating people with guns and hasnt been kicked out!!! Even after lots of people have reported it..


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

Silva-gate 2017


----------



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Albz said:


> Also you guys are forgetting that a guy name Paul Silva has been going around harrasing people and even threating people with guns and hasnt been kicked out!!! Even after lots of people have reported it..


He is another internet tough guy. If its actually an issue people should not worry about kicking him out. Rather screen shot your computer. take the photo to the police and report it. Pretty sure they have guns too

But lets be honest. People who know how to fight or defend themselves, they do not talk, nor do they threaten or use social media as an outlet for their threats, they just do it. It is the quiet guys you need to worry about


----------



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

Sandeep said:


> I did not know who he was when I purchased a par38 LED bulb from his kijiji ad last month.
> 
> Disappointed when I saw another reefer post a warning ad on kijiji saying that he had purchased quite a few of the same par38 bulbs from Ramez and they all died after 4 months and Ramez refused to give him his money back for selling him faulty bulbs.
> 
> ...





Steve1505 said:


> He is another internet tough guy. If its actually an issue people should not worry about kicking him out. Rather screen shot your computer. take the photo to the police and report it. Pretty sure they have guns too
> 
> But lets be honest. People who know how to fight or defend themselves, they do not talk, nor do they threaten or use social media as an outlet for their threats, they just do it. It is the quiet guys you need to worry about


the fact that hes still in the group just shows how that group is runned.. lame ass admins


----------



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Albz said:


> the fact that hes still in the group just shows how that group is runned.. lame ass admins


I 100% agree. But lets be serious. Do you really think Michael Awad (his friend) will boot him? Thus why I suggested to create a new fb group. meh pretty sure we all left high school and grew up at some point.

Enough bad publicity will eventually bite him in the ass. I have already told a number of friends and clients to stay away.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Albz said:


> Also you guys are forgetting that a guy name Paul Silva has been going around harrasing people and even threating people with guns and hasnt been kicked out!!! Even after lots of people have reported it..


File a police report then. That kind of shit isn't taken lightly. Especially these days. Even if nothing is done his social media will be red flagged and followed im sure


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well for those concerned he stepped down from admin and left the forum. Confirmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## belmaskin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

This posted by Ramez 2 hours ago.
"Fellow reefers, I was not aware of the post JP has just posted, and it does not represent my position in any way or form. 
I am not asking for a last chance, simply because I have done no wrong.
Unfortunately some people here do not like me, they know themselves and I know them as well. I can't force people to like me, it's either you do or you don't. Simple right? So now to the point, I have decided I have had enough drama from this group, it's not fun anymore! For this I have decided that I no longer want to be admin in it and not even a member, I am removing myself from the group and wish Mike and Flavio and any future admins all the best. This will be my last post. Good luck everyone, it was great meeting some of you. God bless."

Death throes?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

belmaskin1 said:


> This posted by Ramez 2 hours ago.
> "Fellow reefers, I was not aware of the post JP has just posted, and it does not represent my position in any way or form.
> I am not asking for a last chance, simply because I have done no wrong.
> Unfortunately some people here do not like me, they know themselves and I know them as well. I can't force people to like me, it's either you do or you don't. Simple right? So now to the point, I have decided I have had enough drama from this group, it's not fun anymore! For this I have decided that I no longer want to be admin in it and not even a member, I am removing myself from the group and wish Mike and Flavio and any future admins all the best. This will be my last post. Good luck everyone, it was great meeting some of you. God bless."
> ...


Lol always the same BS. He can do no wrong and has done no wrong. F'in crook.


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

The thing that really bothers me, is how many people in the group either defended Ramez, didnt care or were attacking the people who were speaking out against Ramez, calling them childish etc etc.

Ultimately people didnt even hate Ramez or want him gone from the group, they simply did not want him as an admin, because there were accusations that he had been deleting posts that spoke badly about him.


----------

